# zpool can not import



## cougar (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a raid card of hpt, build a raid 50 in that card and create a zfs like this:
[cmd=]zpool create -f -m /mnt/obsr test /dev/da0[/cmd]
but, after a power failureï¼ŒI can not import the zpoolï¼Ÿ


```
zfs:~# zpool import -f test 
cannot open 'test': I/O error 
zfs:~# zpool list 
NAME SIZE USED AVAIL CAP HEALTH ALTROOT 
test 4.55T 1.99T 2.56T 43% ONLINE - 

edsc:~# zpool status -v 
pool: test 
state: ONLINE 
status: One or more devices has experienced an error resulting in data 
corruption. Applications may be affected. 
action: Restore the file in question if possible. Otherwise restore the 
entire pool from backup. 
see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-8A[/url] 
scrub: none requested 
config: 

NAME STATE READ WRITE CKSUM 
test ONLINE 0 0 4 
da0 ONLINE 0 0 16 

errors: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files: 

test:<0x0>
```
system log isï¼š


```
Apr 26 09:36:28 edsc root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=test path=/dev/da0 offset=653351661568 size=512 
Apr 26 09:36:28 edsc root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=test path=/dev/da0 offset=4406917662720 size=512 
Apr 26 09:36:28 edsc root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=test path=/dev/da0 offset=653351661568 size=512 
Apr 26 09:36:28 edsc root: ZFS: checksum mismatch, zpool=test path=/dev/da0 offset=4406917662720 size=512 
Apr 26 09:36:28 edsc root: ZFS: zpool I/O failure, zpool=test error=86
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2011)

Check your RAID, perhaps it's failing?


----------



## danbi (Apr 26, 2011)

You may wish to run

`# zpool scrub test`

It is also unlikely to be able to import an zpool, that is already 'online'.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 26, 2011)

This is the danger of using a hardware RAID array underneath ZFS, and having only a single vdev in the pool.  If anything goes wrong with the array, the entire pool is lost, as there's no redundancy within the pool.

You'd be better off destroying the pool, destroying the RAID array, and either enabling "JBOD" mode on the controller, or enabling "Single Disk" mode, or even creating multiple RAID0 arrays using single disks, then creating the ZFS pool using those individual disks.

Let ZFS handle the redundancy via mirror or raidz.  It'll be much more resilient to errors like this.


----------



## bestwc (May 3, 2011)

Phoenix said what I wanted to say, to me, it is pointless to have hardware RAID card with ZFS. But to this problem, you may try

`zpool export && zpool import -f test`
Might help


----------

